# Winamp Lied auf HP?



## d4k4 (18. Dezember 2002)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit den MP3 Titel den man gerade hört auf einer hp einzubinden?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Dezember 2002)

Kaum, da du dazu einen irren Upload bräuchtest und die meisten Leuten einfach nicht erst 3MB runterladen wollen, bevor sie etwas hören.


----------



## d4k4 (18. Dezember 2002)

sorry hab mich falsch ausgedrückt
die musik soll nicht zu hören sein nur der titel soll lesbar sein


----------



## Neuk (3. April 2003)

Hab grad des voll geniale Plugin für dein Problem gefunden:
http://www.maniacalrage.net/plugin.php


----------



## d4k4 (3. April 2003)

jo danke.
besser spät als nie


----------



## Neuk (3. April 2003)

mein ich auch... 
ich hoff dir bringt des auch was...
eigentlich relativ sinnlos, aber seit ich des auf meine site eingebunden, glaube ich dass ich a weng mehr besucher drauf hab... *g*


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

kewl... sowas hab ich auch schon immer gesucht....


THX,

alex


----------



## BionicX (2. Juli 2003)

Funktioniert das Teil auch mit WinAMP 3.x???


----------



## Tim C. (5. Juli 2003)

Dazu habe ich vor geraumer Zeit ein Tutorial für PHP geschrieben. Einfach mal in der Tutorials Sektion vorbeischauen bei Programming Tuts.


----------

